# Get your ice fishing in while you can....



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news. 

Temps in the 40's starting Wednesday... and Friday and Saturday they are calling for temps in the 50's in the Grand Rapids area with possibly heavy rain.

There goes the ice!! :sad:

Will have to start from scratch!! :rant:

Have to get the steelhead gear out (I never put it away!!  )


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

Yep. Done til mid, late Jan.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman11 (Dec 11, 2010)

This is ridiculous. Used to go ice fishing before Xmas. Damn shame.


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

I will be keeping an eye on weather up north may be able to take a road trip!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flip69 (Jan 10, 2003)

Also really bad timing as I'm trying to get new shanty and the weather is on the wife's side!!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Artic blast by next Mon-Tues.


----------



## ice fishing buddie (Dec 10, 2008)

im still fishing steelhead havent even got the ice gear out yet


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

We arent going as high as 50's up here and we arent suposed to get much in the way of rain (according to the weather guessers :lol, but they are saying 40's by this weekend .


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

We might lose a weekend out of this, but by MLK weekend will be good to go again. Won't even lose a weekend if you're willing to drive north a bit.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't believe a word the weather idiots say until it comes.


----------



## deano669203 (Nov 7, 2011)

I was just going to post something about this....around here (Sparta) majority of the lakes have 4 inches (from what I'm told). Is that going to be very damaging to the ice especially because of the rain we are supposed to get? 

I wanted to go out on Weds before it got really warm by Friday.

Thanks,
Deano


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Low 50's and rain starting Thursday night into the weekend. It maybe over for a week or so.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

How is the ice going away when it is going to be below freezing every night?

O'lame Fred


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

DonP said:


> Will have to start from scratch!! :rant:


Probably not from scratch on most lakes that people have already been on.

Rain is the real wildcard, and the best news I'm seeing in my area for those few days of elevated temps is that precipitation is listed as "few showers / 30% chance" (even in GR it looks like 30%/40% now)

If it doesn't rain much or at all, this might not be that big of a deal. As WM points out above, more cold is on the way.


----------



## Sightfisher (Jan 3, 2013)

Yup! Got out and grabbed a bunch this morning in Kent Co...done in an hour


----------



## mtwillard (Jan 15, 2010)

it is really going to muddy the water around here i think. If that is a bad thing i am not sure?


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I guess last ice is always the best fishing. Next week they should be spawning and we'll be looking for morels.
Seriously tho this weekend will be great to be out fishing in the warm weather where the ice can hold up. DONT PUSH IT THO!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

One spot blew out yeaterday and waiting for ice on 4 more spots. Did manage to fish in shallow water on good ice for steelhead yeaterday. Picked up one 6lb steelie in 3 fow right after I set up.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Not looking too bad up here. Assuming the weather guys are right, there is a CHANCE of rain Thursday night throught Saturday night and Friday, Friday night and Saturday are suposed to be above freezing (highest being 45 on Saturday). Assuming that is the worst we get, it shouldnt damage the ice too badly up here. We have an average of 6" on the lakes around here. 
HOPEFULLY, they are guessing high on temps.


----------



## hardwatersteve (Jan 18, 2008)

A lot of wishful thinkers on this thread most lakes have at best 4in of ice minus the lakes from mid Michigan north. With temps in the fifties during the day and three consecutive nights of 40 degree plus, then you add rain to the mix I bet all lakes in southern Michigan will be wide open by Sunday. As far as the article blast, they have been saying that since the end of November. Exact repeat of last year.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

hardwatersteve said:


> A lot of wishful thinkers on this thread most lakes have at best 4in of ice minus the lakes from mid Michigan north. With temps in the fifties during the day and three consecutive nights of 40 degree plus, then you add rain to the mix I bet all lakes in southern Michigan will be wide open by Sunday. As far as the article blast, they have been saying that since the end of November. Exact repeat of last year.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats the thing, the warmer temps arent what will take the biggest toll on the ice. It's the rain.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

The end is near!


----------



## Revan (Dec 13, 2010)

jmwall24 said:


> We might lose a weekend out of this, but by MLK weekend will be good to go again. Won't even lose a weekend if you're willing to drive north a bit.


 
This type of talk is what everyone hopes for.... but look what happened last year... all im saying is you never know what ole mother nature will do


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ya the "artic blast thing" makes me nervous too. Just like last week was supposed to have single digit lows at the end of the week, and every day closer we got the temps kept rising and rising. They have no idea, they just report what the "computer model" says.


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

6 inches of ice will most likely turn into 4, 4 1/2, freeze back over night, I'll be out all weekend here in the SE

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24 (Feb 17, 2011)

Revan said:


> This type of talk is what everyone hopes for.... but look what happened last year... all im saying is you never know what ole mother nature will do


This isn't last year. We're already ahead of last year where we had about 2 cold weeks the entire winter in the midst of all way above normal warm weather. This is less than a week of warm days in the middle of normal winter temps. We have this January thaw just about every year. Places that just got fishable last weekend will obviously suffer. Lakes with over 6 inches of ice will probably remain fishable. As many have said, it's all going to depend on the amount of rain we get on the warmest days (Friday and Saturday). Even lakes that lose all of their ice will re-freeze very quickly with normal winter temps, as the water will remain very cold. 

I remember 4 or 5 years back when we had good ice in December, lost it all in early January when we had 2 or 3 straight days of 60's and rain, and was back fishing on over 3" of ice 7 days later after it got cold again.

Of course, a proper artic front with single digit highs would be nice


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

It's the shore ice thats going to be jacked. Fishing the Bay here is going to be great.  I hate coming home and having to powerwash all that nasty Saginaw bay muck off all my stuff. Need someone with a steam roller to go flatten out the ruts at Vanderbelt when it softens up.:lol:


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

jmwall24 said:


> This isn't last year. We're already ahead of last year where we had about 2 cold weeks the entire winter in the midst of all way above normal warm weather. This is less than a week of warm days in the middle of normal winter temps. We have this January thaw just about every year. Places that just got fishable last weekend will obviously suffer. Lakes with over 6 inches of ice will probably remain fishable. As many have said, it's all going to depend on the amount of rain we get on the warmest days (Friday and Saturday). Even lakes that lose all of their ice will re-freeze very quickly with normal winter temps, as the water will remain very cold.
> 
> I remember 4 or 5 years back when we had good ice in December, lost it all in early January when we had 2 or 3 straight days of 60's and rain, and was back fishing on over 3" of ice 7 days later after it got cold again.
> 
> Of course, a proper artic front with single digit highs would be nice


Yeah, everyone keeps saying "exactly as last year" when in all reality we didn't even have as many below freezing days last year as we already had this year. It'll slow things up a bit but as long as this is the last thaw, we'll be back at it in no time. Yeah there is some optimizm being expressed here but thats better than "oh, ice fishing is over for the season" etc. etc.


----------



## skidooboy (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Bay+City+MI+USMI0061:1:US

no real "artic blast" projected for highs or lows for the next 10 days. this is gonna hurt. We may be done for being on the bay again this year.  Ski


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Maybe the Mayans were referring to icefishing.....? Capnhook


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Capnhook said:


> Maybe the Mayans were referring to icefishing.....? Capnhook


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------

